# No Gunsmithing on Bersa Pro .45????????????



## hyatt76 (Jan 4, 2009)

I have read numerous articles on individuals who have had the trigger on their auto made lighter and smoother...every brand EXCEPT Bersa!!!!
I have a UCPro .45 with a very long and hard (12lbs or more) trigger...if anyone can advise me who can lighten and smooth my trigger I would be very grateful. I have no intention of trying this myself.
hyatt76:smt020


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

smoother is great, lighter isnt always....... if you are using it for a self defense gun, the trigger is supposed to be heavy to keep you from an accidental stress related discharge.

if you havent ever done a trigger job i would recommend that you go to a gunsmith..... 

i really cant think of a worse idea for an amateur than to attempt a trigger job without a qualified technician watching his every step.


----------



## Coyotemoon (Jun 19, 2012)

Best thing for Bersa is to go with a lighter hammer spring, helps a lot, no need to do anything else.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Mightn't a lighter hammer spring bring on ignition problems?

I can think of several guns in which it would, but I have no experience with Bersa pistols.


----------



## Coyotemoon (Jun 19, 2012)

Thats the one thing you have to try, Bersa's are usually heavy springed anyway


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

On German Sig P6 a lighter hammer spring (19 lbs) produced no light strikes but did for some using an even lighter one (17), my own experience @19 was satisfactory but I put a lot of rounds through to be certain as it was a carry weapon, so I would pursue that option with care........JJ


----------

